# Team Snooze you looze?



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

well Since I heard no complaints i am assuming no one is oppse to adding my buddy, Hoyt14507 will be making up the 5th guy on the team. ( dont give him to much greif for shooting a hoyt he doesnt know anybetter):lol:


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

Beards! good with me, we just need one more, I will contact someone i know that may be interested in joining tomorrow, or if any one has a good prospect. im good with that to.


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

I have another player if we still need one just let me know?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

ice sounds like ure guy is in..


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

i will have him introduce himself this week, as i am headed to Marco lsi Monday for a week.


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

Ice I'm waiting for my buddy to get on here and post and after u introduce ur freind and he posts I wil get us signed in and we will be ready to rock!!!


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

hoyt14507 had been trying to post but the site keeps telling him that he doesnt have the authority to post, but he has been on here and is good to go. Just a quick update though. we both have the first two week hunt in april and will be hunting together for most of the time. I also will be taking my girlfreind out to get her a bird and then after the us three get birds i have anoteher buddy that would like to take a bird.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have the 234 hunt but due to vacation and then a work road trip I'll only have the last part of May to chase a bird.
If thats OK with my "teamies" I'm game !


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Shot my best bird to date in may 17. There still active. Just gotta have lots ground to cover Somedays. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

Back from vacation, and talked to my bud, said he can't make the team this time! so as i see it we still need one more man, or woman! or are we good and with our full team from last year?


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

now that i have read the past posts, duh! happy to say we are a team with the original 6.


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

Ice, i must be missing something. Where are we getting all 6? or did i Miss a post were cass said he was for sure in? my count says me you hads, and fiji that commiteted what did i miss


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

you are right, still not back from vacation? sorry, just got over exited!


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

casscityalum said:


> Thanks guys. Its been unreal for the river with this early ice out. But its winding down as rain screwed up the flow and current.
> 
> If im around ill be doing the may hunt. As of now it looks like I will be in state so kinds getting excited now. Hopefully the snow holds off this year.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


cass you in?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

icedreams said:


> cass you in?


Few post down hidden in the words somewhere I said yup  :lol:

Looking forward to it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

I kinda thought so, but wasn't real sure, happy your back! for sure this time!


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey beards, bring your guy in to complete the team!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

icedreams said:


> I kinda thought so, but wasn't real sure, happy your back! for sure this time!


No problem! Lol just glad were all on the same page

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok IVe been on him about getting on here. Ill make sure he does it today I have the hunt start on the 22nd that last till may 6th. so does hoyt14507 ( my buddy) have a couple days off work to start the season and are hoping to have the birds down quickly both of are propabbly guna start with bows and ill have a little more deadly back up weapon just in case  i will make him post today soory cass i must have missed the post aswell


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Its ok guys. Was kinda hard to tell that I was in for sure. Hope to slay the big boy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

